# Collared Inca (Ecuador)



## Glenn Bartley (Mar 5, 2015)

What a poser!







Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Shutter speed: 1/160 sec
Aperture: 11
ISO: 800
Lens: EF400mm f/5.6L USM


----------



## candyman (Mar 5, 2015)

Absolutely fantastic photo! Love it.
Did you use an external flash?


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2015)

Glenn Bartley said:


> What a poser!



Awesome. Well done Glenn.


----------

